# Smithfield ribs from walmart



## jtshoe (May 20, 2017)

Do not ever buy smithfield ribs from walmart,  or anywhere else..  worst ribs ever.  Saw on sale, didnt realize had solution in them ..  tadte like ham on a stick.  Terrible.  Even though i like ham..   just ordered some cheshire pork from heritage farms..  my guesdd is itll be so good compared to anything ive had yet.


----------



## hardcookin (May 20, 2017)

That's all my local SAMs sells. I'm ok with Smithfield's pork butts.


----------



## jtshoe (May 20, 2017)

Butts maybe.  Is there added solution.  Brined like ham..  ribs were not good


----------



## cg13 (May 20, 2017)

If you know anyone - or buy a lot of meat- Costco is hands down the best meat supplier I've found in any grocery store.  Quality meats- even prime steaks from
Time to time.  

Pork is great- (tho not heritage)

The yearly membership pays for itself in $ saved buying protein their IMO.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Jun 25, 2017)

funny i see this as im getting ready to do two season racks of smithfield baby backs to cook tomorrow. We dont ever ever ( did i mention ever) buy meat from walmart but the wife came home with the ribs tonight because they were mis priced at 80 cents each. So she figured what to hell lol

Any thoughts on how I can maybe make them at least edible lol


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 25, 2017)

Hormel does exactly the same thing as Smithfield.  If you like dry ribs (no sauce), you have to go REAL light on the rub, or you end up with a mouthful of salty meat.  Thankfully my wife and kids like wet ribs, so a sweet sauce helps counter the salty enhancements.


----------



## joe black (Jun 25, 2017)

I always buy Swifts Premium baby loin back ribs at Costco.  They have some of the loin still attached, so they're very meaty.  They already have the membrane removed, three racks in a Cryovac, very good taste and inexpensive.  I've been using them for over five years and have never had a bad rib.

Give 'em a try,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------

